# Nub Herf at Robusto's Cigar Lounge



## DanRichmond (Mar 8, 2007)

We are proud to host a Nub Herf with Sam Leccia at Robusto's on August 7 starting at about 9:30 pm PM until ???. Sam Leccia and Jeff Nolen of Oliva Cigars will be here for the herf.

Dan
Robusto's Cigar Lounge
20940 Katy Freeway
Katy,TX 77449
281-398-3565


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

You know I will be there Dan.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow! I might try to go to that!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I think I may be broke that week. 2 NUB rolling events in Houston in one week.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

has the venue been changed to Robusto's? I thought the event was at Serious on the 7th of August.

August 7
Serious Cigar
Houston, TX
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16064

I just wanna make sure i show up at the right place.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Hmm, I may not be as broke as I thought. I thought it was going to be at Serious.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

well, at least there is plenty of time to figure it out.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

You guys are both right. 2 events, both the same day. Starts at Serious and goes straight from there to Robusto's. I will be at both events the whole time if all works out the way I want them to. I think we should all try to do the same thing and show Sam what Houston is all about. So everybody take off early thursday and all day friday so we can party our a$$ off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Ok, so we start at Serious and then caravan down to Robusto's, sweet. what time should i show up at Serious?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm not sure of the time yet.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Crap! I was planning on attending but then I planned a trip to Mexico over it!


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrinerfect, I will miss the first one, unlike my husband who gets to attend both, but will be able to make it to the one at Robusto's since I get out of class at 8:50 and can make it there in plently of time.


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm down for this event and possibly both if I can manage to get back from South Africa early AM!!!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

we should be there....we get back from our trip that week.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

I should be able to make both also. i am looking forward to this actually. i got a guy here at work that may be joining me also.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

terrasco said:


> Crap! I was planning on attending but then I planned a trip to Mexico over it!


That sucks bro, but trusted me we will smoke a few for you!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> That sucks bro, but trusted me we will smoke a few for you!


Likewise.


----------



## DanRichmond (Mar 8, 2007)

Please note that this event is now a herf instead of a NUB event.


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

DanRichmond said:


> Please note that this event is now a herf instead of a NUB event.


Dan, i'll still open up the rolling table and crank a few out...we'll turn up the music and have some fun.

looking forward to this, ya'll...(did i say that right? in pitt we say "yunz"


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I can't wait for this day! I'm going to party and smoke Nubs from dusk till dawn! Hope your ready Sam!


----------



## DanRichmond (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks so much Sam.....you're the best.


----------

